# ALL BYC MEMBERS!!!



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 11, 2012)

How long is BYC gonna be shutdown, I'm going mad without it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also if your in AK how do you heat your keep without a heat lamp that will burn down the coop


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 11, 2012)

It's already meant to be Wednesday over on the west coast, isn't it?  
(True, only a little past midnight, but I was watching the time closely like that. )


----------



## dewey (Jan 11, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> It's already meant to be Wednesday over on the west coast, isn't it?
> (True, only a little past midnight, but I was watching the time closely like that. )


It's 1:45am here in Arizona. 

CochinBrahmaLover, what type of set up are they in?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 11, 2012)

??? its running again


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 14, 2012)

It actually made it up before I headed off to bed.  It was an absolute nightmare to use on my home computer though, which runs at about the pace of a snail. I had to wait till the next day to even get anything done on there.


----------



## partsRheavy (Jan 16, 2012)

The new BYC site is bloated with javascript and EXTREMELY SLOOOOWWW!!!!   

"Bloatware" isn't the word ----- let's just say the new BYC is the software version of an enormous cow that ate some nasty silage a few hours ago and has really bad bloat!!!!!

That's why I'm over here....guess it's time to learn more about goats....





			
				Fierlin said:
			
		

> It actually made it up before I headed off to bed.  It was an absolute nightmare to use on my home computer though, which runs at about the pace of a snail. I had to wait till the next day to even get anything done on there.


----------



## DuckLady (Jan 16, 2012)

That's enough, partsrheavy.
We hear you.

BYC is open and running. Any feedback needs to be addressed in appropriate threads there, not brought here.


----------

